# Boy or girl?



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

Im not sure where exactly I could post this. I wanted to see if anyone could tell the sex of this baby. Didn't want to post it under my meet my kitty post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a girl to me. Can we see the super cute other end??


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I second that it is a girl! Funny you should post this, I've been working on my skills in determining the sex of kittens. With all the kittens I've been finding recently, it's been helpful.

Would love to see pics of her face as well.


----------



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

Another question! What type of cat is she? ?


----------



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

American shorthair??


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, definitely looks like a domestic shorthair. Tabby with white. She's so cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

